# GenieGo only sees Playlist from one of four DVRs



## litzdog911

I hadn't used either of my GenieGo clients for a few weeks, so not sure when this problem started. My GenieGo clients (iPad and Win7 laptop) now only see the Playlist from 1 of my 4 HD DVRs, specifically my HR20-700. Yet all four of my DVRs show under the "DVR Playlist Manager", but only the Playlist from my HR20-700 is showing. My other HD DVRs are an HR24-500, HR34 and HR44. I have, of course, tried resetting the GenieGo and all of my HD DVRs, but no change. Everything is networked using standard DECA networking on my SWM16 setup. 

This used to work fine until sometime in the past few weeks. It's possible that this problem started after I deactivated some DVRs from my account. Does GenieGo care which of my DVR's is my account's "primary" Receiver? Puzzled!

Oh, and Whole Home DVR sharing is working fine across all four HD DVRs and two HD Receivers. 

Thanks for any suggestions you can offer!


----------



## otaliema

It shouldn't care which unit is main on your account. 
Check your external device settings in the Whole home menu make sure they are set to allow on the units that are not showing up.


----------



## Bill Broderick

I had (essentially) the same problem starting two weeks ago. I can see both of my HR24's. But I can't see programs from my HR44. Like you, all of my DVR's show in the DVR playlist. I wrote about this problem in this thread

I left on vacation the day after writing the last post in that thread and haven't tried doing anything else since then. The problem still exists.


----------



## dennisj00

Try a 30 second reset of GG.


----------



## GAM

Bill Broderick said:


> I had (essentially) the same problem starting two weeks ago. I can see both of my HR24's. But I can't see programs from my HR44. Like you, all of my DVR's show in the DVR playlist. I wrote about this problem in this thread
> 
> I left on vacation the day after writing the last post in that thread and haven't tried doing anything else since then. The problem still exists.


Same issue here on a HR34 that was fine until software version x744 downloaded this morning.


----------



## Bill Broderick

GAM said:


> Same issue here on a HR34 that was fine until software version x744 downloaded this morning.


As I posted in the other thread that i linked to earlier, my problem began the same day that I received x744 on my HR44 as well.


----------



## GAM

dennisj00 said:


> Try a 30 second reset of GG.


This fixed my issue. Spoke too soon, after exiting and going back in the HR34 is not there.


----------



## litzdog911

Thanks folks. All DVRs are set to share everything. Tried a longer 30-sec reset of GenieGo. Still only seeing HR20's Playlist on my GenieGo clients.


----------



## texasbrit

I had the same problem. Rebooted my GenieGo, did not solve. Rebooted all the DVRs, and then the GenieGo. Did not appear to solve but about five minutes later all the playlists appeared


----------



## litzdog911

texasbrit said:


> I had the same problem. Rebooted my GenieGo, did not solve. Rebooted all the DVRs, and then the GenieGo. Did not appear to solve but about five minutes later all the playlists appeared


I'll give that a try. Thanks.


----------



## GAM

texasbrit said:


> I had the same problem. Rebooted my GenieGo, did not solve. Rebooted all the DVRs, and then the GenieGo. Did not appear to solve but about five minutes later all the playlists appeared


Resetting as above did not work for me, GenieGo still doesn't see the HR34.


----------



## Sully

Resetting as above did not work for me, GenieGo still doesn't see the HR34.


I'm also now having this problem (after receiving updates on my HR24 and HR34 this week). GenieGo sees my HR34, but not my HR24 (even though both appear as connected DVRs in the app). I verified all share settings and have rebooted the DVRs and reset the GenieGo. Very frustrating!!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## trh

With earlier problems with the GenieGo, you had to uninstall/re-install the App to fix the problem. You might want to try that on your PC.


----------



## Sully

I don't have the PC app installed. I only have the iOS app on 3 iPhones and 1 iPad. All 4 devices have the exact same issue. They could display the HR34 and HR24 playlists this past weekend, but as of today only display the playlist from the HR34 (even though the app shows that the HR24 is connected).


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

trh said:


> With earlier problems with the GenieGo, you had to uninstall/re-install the App to fix the problem. You might want to try that on your PC.


I tried that on my iPad when I first had the problem 2 weeks ago. It didn't resolve the problem. The only thing that it ended up doing was to delete the programs that I had already downloaded to the iPad, which caused me to have to re-encode and download them a second time, before leaving for vacation. Luckily for me, the programs that I wanted to watch on the plane were on my HR24's, not my HR44.


----------



## sshams95

Well, you can count me in with having the same problem. HR34 does not appear in GenieGo...3 other HR2X receivers are ok.


----------



## trh

Has anyone called DirecTV on these issues?


----------



## litzdog911

trh said:


> With earlier problems with the GenieGo, you had to uninstall/re-install the App to fix the problem. You might want to try that on your PC.


No, I'm having the problem on both my laptop PC and iPad. Have already tried deleting and reinstalling the GenieGo clients. No help.


----------



## litzdog911

trh said:


> Has anyone called DirecTV on these issues?


I've reached out to my DirecTV contacts. No help yet.


----------



## Sully

The interesting thing for me is that GenieGo will display my HR34 playlist, but not my HR24 or HR23 playlist! I've rebooted all my receivers, verified that that they have sharing enabled, and have reset my GenieGo box. I know my GenieGo was able to see the playlists from all of my DVRs last Friday as I was downloading shows from each of the DVRs to my kids' iDevices. The GenieGo client does show that all 3 DVRs are connected, but will only show the playlist from the HR34. I sure hope a fix (or workaround) will be available soon!


----------



## GAM

Haven't changed anything since yesterday afternoon when I rebooted all dvrs and the GenieGo. The HR34 was not seen by the GenieGo all yesterday. This morning, all dvrs including the HR34 are now showing up on the GenieGo. Very strange.


----------



## Bill Broderick

It doesn't appear that anybody (except me) has reported this issue in the Genie, 0x0744 - issues/Discussion or HR DVR's, Receivers and R22: 0x0740 Issues/Discussion threads. Since this appears to be related to the updates, it would probably make sense for people who are having this problem to mention it in those threads as well (or to add on to my post with a "me too").

I only mentioned this issue in the Genie thread because I haven't received the 0x0740 update on my HR24's yet. So, they are still working with my GenieGo.


----------



## Sully

Thanks Bill. I did end up posting my issue in the 0x0740 thread (since my GenieGo displays my HR34 playlist, but not my HR2x playlists). I'm surprised that I didn't see many others with this same issue. I'm bummed that this isn't working as I'm heading out of town this evening and would have loved to take some shows/movies with me on my iPhone.

I was playing around with the GenieGo client on my iPhone last night and ended up "hiding" the content from all 3 of my DVRs. Strangely, the playlist from my HR34 still showed up! I'm really not sure what is going on, but I sure hope this issue gets fixed. I'm guessing a call into DirecTV won't help?


----------



## Sully

OK - as of this moment, all my playlists are showing up on my iDevices! I did the 30-second reset procedure on my GenieGo device...which fixed it. BTW: I did this same procedure yesterday, but it didn't fix it.


----------



## Sully

Crap...the HR24 playlists have disappeared again. I was encoding a show from one of my HR24s and it just quit in the middle and now the GenieGo app is only showing my HR34 playlist again. This is so frustrating!!


----------



## Bill Broderick

Sully said:


> Crap...the HR24 playlists have disappeared again. I was encoding a show from one of my HR24s and it just quit in the middle and now the GenieGo app is only showing my HR34 playlist again. This is so frustrating!!


For me, 30 second (and 2 minute) GG reboots have allowed the HR44 to show up for about 15 minutes. Then it gets lost again.

I got the 0x740 update on my two HR24's on Tuesday night. Both of those DVR's are still showing up on the GenieGo Apps. So, for me, it's just the Genie that is missing from the Genie Go.


----------



## Sully

That's very strange that for most people it's the Genie's (HR34 or HR44) playlist that isn't showing. For me, it's just the opposite. I really wish I could figure out how to make this work again, but I feel that it's out of my hands.

It's unfortunate, because I use the GenieGo literally every day.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Sully said:


> It's unfortunate, because I use the GenieGo literally every day.


For now, my workaround is that I'm just making an effort to record things, that I think that I may want to watch via the Genie Go, on the DVR's that the GG app is currently seeing.


----------



## Sully

Bill Broderick said:


> For now, my workaround is that I'm just making an effort to record things, that I think that I may want to watch via the Genie Go, on the DVR's that the GG app is currently seeing.


Not the best solution, but a solution nonetheless. I guess I'll have to do the same thing until this issue is resolved.


----------



## PCampbell

I am having the same problems and have tried all of the normal fixes, resets of receivers and genieGo with no luck. Deleted from IPad and reloaded, same problem. It would be nice to use the GinieGo but at this point I am thinking about disconnecting it as it is no use as it is.


----------



## wbevan

Have had the same issue, worked with DirecTV support, did the 30 second reset and thought that was it, it worked for a bit, but back to a single DVR only showing up.

Interestingly not only do the 2 DVR's see each others play list, but within the GenieGo setup it see's the two DVR's (I can hide and unhide them). It just can not see the play list of one of them, ironically the Genie and not my old DVR.

I thought it was odd the app could see the DVR's in the set up so figured something was cached so to prove it was not caching the DVR names in setup I changed the name of the DVR it could not see and it recognized the change in setup, just still not the playlist, so the network is fine the Genie is just not propagating the playlist.

Tweet'd to DirectTV support to see if we can get any more social comments on this.


----------



## spidey

So glad they aren't. Charging for this yet. How the whole home environment can see all DVRs etc however geniego only seems to see HR20 or HR 21 not genie or HR 24's


----------



## The Merg

Yup. I am having this issue as well. I have 0x744 on both my HR34 and HR44. I've performed a 30 second reset and a full 2-minute reset on the GG. When I load a client (iPhone or PC), I do see all of my recordings from the HR34, HR44, and HR24. After a few minutes though, all the items from one of the Genie's will disappear and then a few minutes later the items from the other Genie will disappear leaving me with only recordings from the HR24. Going to be reporting this in the software thread as well.

- Merg


----------



## litzdog911

The Merg said:


> Yup. I am having this issue as well. I have 0x744 on both my HR34 and HR44. I've performed a 30 second reset and a full 2-minute reset on the GG. When I load a client (iPhone or PC), I do see all of my recordings from the HR34, HR44, and HR24. After a few minutes though, all the items from one of the Genie's will disappear and then a few minutes later the items from the other Genie will disappear leaving me with only recordings from the HR24. Going to be reporting this in the software thread as well.
> 
> - Merg


We had a power outage in our neighborhood last night, so everything in my house was reset (DirecTV DVRs, SWM, GenieGo, router/modem, etc). But my GenieGo clients still only see my HR20-700's Playlist, even though all four DVRs are listed in the GenieGo menu.


----------



## The Merg

We had a power outage in our neighborhood last night, so everything in my house was reset (DirecTV DVRs, SWM, GenieGo, router/modem, etc). But my GenieGo clients still only see my HR20-700's Playlist, even though all four DVRs are listed in the GenieGo menu.

Yeah, there's some conflict with the Genie software and GenieGo. They need to resolve this fast.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully

I agree that they need to resolve this as quickly as possible. In my case, my GenieGo shows the playlists from my HR34 and my HR24, but not my HR23. I've resorted to recording programs on my HR34 that I normally would have recorded on my HR23, just so they will show up in the GenieGo app so I can ultimately transfer them to my iDevices.


----------



## spidey

Well my genie go does seem to now see my Gebie just fine but can't get it to see the HR24. I am going to record something onto the HR21 to see if once again its an issue of genie go and HR24 interoperability that existed earlier and seemed fixed.


----------



## Sully

spidey said:


> Well my genie go does seem to now see my Gebie just fine but can't get it to see the HR24. I am going to record something onto the HR21 to see if once again its an issue of genie go and HR24 interoperability that existed earlier and seemed fixed.


As mentioned, my GenieGo app sees my Genie (HR34) and my HR24, but not my HR23. Very strange!


----------



## LoweBoy

I am also having the same problem with GenieGo only seeing HR20-100 and not my Genie or HR24. I have tried all normal tricks and still a no go.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Justin23

Check again...I was having the same problem and now my GenieGo can see both my HR34 & HR22


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## litzdog911

Justin23 said:


> Check again...I was having the same problem and now my GenieGo can see both my HR34 & HR22
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Did you do something? Just checked mine, and still same problem. No change.


----------



## Bill Broderick

Mine came back yesterday (I think that it was yesterday). My HR44 became disconnected from Whole Home yesterday morning. So, I did a menu restart. Since that restart, everything from all of my DVR's (HR44 included) is accessible via Genie Go (both on my iPad and PC). I can't say for sure that this is exactly when it came back. That's when I checked it. I can't say with any certainty when the last time that I checked the GG content, other than to say it was sometime earlier this week.

Litzdog, If I were you, I would give another menu restart another go. It can't hurt.


----------



## Sully

I did a menu restart of my HR23 and then a 30-second reset of my GenieGo box. I was able to see the playlist from my HR23 (in addition to the playlists from my HR24 and HR34 which I've been able to see all along), but after 10 minutes, the playlist from my HR23 disappeared again. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

Sully said:


> I did a menu restart of my HR23 and then a 30-second reset of my GenieGo box. I was able to see the playlist from my HR23 (in addition to the playlists from my HR24 and HR34 which I've been able to see all along), but after 10 minutes, the playlist from my HR23 disappeared again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


That seems to be what happens with my Genies. If I do a reset of the GenieGo, they will be seen for about 5-10 minutes and then they drop off.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Just to put this out there...

Does anyone with a Genie have this issue with a non-national release? I'm wondering if the fix is there, but just not there yet. 

- Merg


----------



## Bill Broderick

The Merg said:


> Just to put this out there...
> 
> Does anyone with a Genie have this issue with a non-national release? I'm wondering if the fix is there, but just not there yet.
> 
> - Merg


It appears that there may be. Take a look at the release notes in the newest CE Issues only thread


----------



## bones boy

Do we know this is specifically an issue with the latest software release for the STBs? I have four HR34s HR24s and only two of them showing up in GenieGo. Anxiously waiting for a solution or some acknowledgment from DTV.


----------



## trh

bones boy said:


> Do we know this is specifically an issue with the latest software release for the STBs? I have four HR34s and only two of them showing up in GenieGo. Anxiously waiting for a solution or some acknowledgment from DTV.


four HR34s or HR24s??


----------



## Bill Broderick

We don't "know" anything. However, the problem appears to have started for most of us the same day that we received the 0x744 release. Mine came back a few weeks later, without a new release. So, while it is probably release related, there appears to be something else that contributes to it. Otherwise, mine would not have returned.


----------



## bones boy

trh said:


> four HR34s or HR24s??


Whoopsie. HR24s.


----------



## LoweBoy

My GeneGo issues seams to have cleared up with today's update I received. Now I will see how long it lasts. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## litzdog911

LoweBoy said:


> My GeneGo issues seams to have cleared up with today's update I received. Now I will see how long it lasts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


What model DVR(s)? What software version?


----------



## LoweBoy

HR34 was updated to 0x799 yesterday. Now that I look back my HR24 is still not listed. So now I see my HR34 & HR20 only. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## mrdobolina

I was also having problems with the GenieGo seeing 2 of my DVRs (HR44-500, HR24-100) but not a third DVR (HR22-100) for a couple of weeks. It wasn't a big deal because I only have movies and stuff for my daughter on the HR22. However, we are going to be doing a long driving trip next week, and I wanted to put some movies and shows for my daughter onto the iPad, so I did a 2 minute reset last night, and everything now shows up. I prepared some movies and shows today and will put them on the iPad tonight.


----------



## trh

Is it a 2 minute or 3 minute reset?


----------



## mrdobolina

I did 2 minutes and change, meaning I counted in my head to 65, twice. 

Perhaps you know this already, but I believe this long reset erases anything that's been prepared to the GenieGo and resets back to factory.


----------



## trh

mrdobolina said:


> I did 2 minutes and change, meaning I counted in my head to 65, twice.
> 
> Perhaps you know this already, but I believe this long reset erases anything that's been prepared to the GenieGo and resets back to factory.


Yes, I know that.

I was trying to erase everything on my GenieGo using the 2-minute reset. I tried it three times and it didn't work (the last two times I used a stop watch to ensure I was going 2 minutes). I thought someone had said before a 3-minute reset so I tried that. Wiped my GenieGo clean.


----------



## The Merg

We don't "know" anything. However, the problem appears to have started for most of us the same day that we received the 0x744 release. Mine came back a few weeks later, without a new release. So, while it is probably release related, there appears to be something else that contributes to it. Otherwise, mine would not have returned.

Well, I just got the new NR yesterday and miraculously I can now see all programming via my GenieGo apps. It also started to re-transcode all the shows that had been erased for the Genie during my initial troubleshooting phase.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Broderick

The Merg said:


> Well, I just got the new NR yesterday and miraculously I can now see all programming via my GenieGo apps. It also started to re-transcode all the shows that had been erased for the Genie during my initial troubleshooting phase.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good. I'm happy to hear that. I have no idea why mine came back early. But it's good to know that it's now coming back for others.


----------



## Sully

I can now see the playlists from all of my DVRs via GenieGo again...yes!!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## litzdog911

I wonder if there was an update to the GenieGo firmware? My GenieGo Clients are now seeing recordings from my HD DVRs, too!


----------



## NR4P

I believe the latest NR in the HD DVRs has fixed a number of GenieGO issues. I know with certainty that it has improved my Genie connectivity and the latest transcodes (prepare) no longer have any pixelation or breakups or audio sync issues after transferring.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

NR4P said:


> I believe the latest NR in the HD DVRs has fixed a number of GenieGO issues. I know with certainty that it has improved my Genie connectivity and the latest transcodes (prepare) no longer have any pixelation or breakups or audio sync issues after transferring.


I believe you are right.


----------



## dualsub2006

I just got my GenieGo, hooked it all up and everything worked perfectly for 10 minutes. 

The GenieGo sees only the HR-24 consistently, my two HR-23's come and go. 

My CCK and GenieGo are both connected to the same switch. Connecting them both to the AirPort Extreme directly isn't possible. 

I see a lot of people having the same issues as me, but what worries me is, I don't see a lot of solutions. 

I've tried resetting everything, the GenieGo even got a couple of 2 minute resets. Still nothing.


----------



## NR4P

dualsub2006 said:


> I just got my GenieGo, hooked it all up and everything worked perfectly for 10 minutes.
> 
> The GenieGo sees only the HR-24 consistently, my two HR-23's come and go.
> 
> My CCK and GenieGo are both connected to the same switch. Connecting them both to the AirPort Extreme directly isn't possible.
> 
> I see a lot of people having the same issues as me, but what worries me is, I don't see a lot of solutions.
> 
> I've tried resetting everything, the GenieGo even got a couple of 2 minute resets. Still nothing.


I've been a GenieGO user since it was available and have learned that the product is finicky when wireless connections are used and remote switches off a central router. 
GenieGO will be very reliable if it and every DVR is directly connected back to the home router with internet access.
I have tried remote switches, wireless HR44 connections and sooner or later one or more DVR's drop off as you describled.

If your switch is Cat5 wired to your router and the CCK and GenieGO are connected to that same switch with Cat5 cable, it should be stable. But will depend on how your switch gets to the router.

If you post a drawing of all your connections, it will help get you to solid performance. And posting which Airport Extreme product you have an how it connects to the modem will help too.


----------



## dualsub2006

Everything is together. My cable modem, security system, CCK, GenieGo and the switch are all right next to one another. The entire network is freshly pulled Cat6 and freshly made Cat6 cables to the devices. 

Modem plugs directly into the AirPort Extreme (previous model) and the switch and security system are plugged into the AirPort and my entire house is plugged into that switch. 

I have some far flung switches in various parts of my house, but those are for game consoles and AirPort Express Extenders. There's a Blu-ray player plugged in here and there as well, but everything for D* runs off of the main switch. 

I swapped the security system for the GenieGo, but my HR-23's don't show up unless I do a 2 minute reset, then they're gone again in a few minutes.


----------



## dualsub2006

OK, so I've been working much harder on this than anyone should have to, and I'm still stuck in the same spot. I separated my CCK and GenieGo off onto their own hub, not a switch. Everything worked fine for 10 minutes after a 2 minute reset. As I was re-configuring everything on my AirPort Extreme, I discovered that it doesn't have two Ethernet ports, it has three. I'm currently running the CCK and GenieGo off of the AirPort Extreme directly. Everything works fine for 10 minutes after a 2 minute reset. 

I called support for this, and I'm waiting to hear if whichever department the rep escalated this to comes back and says anything. At this point, the only thing that I haven't changed is switching from my AirPort Extreme to another router type, which I won't do. I use three AirPort Express units to extend both the wired and wireless network all throughout my house, and I'm not willing to spend the kind of money it would take to replace all of that with another brand when the GenieGo is the only thing having an issue.

Unless D* gets back to me with some solution that clears this all up, it looks like the GenieGo is going back.


----------



## trh

Did you try a 3-minute reset? As I mentioned before, the 2-minute reset did not reset/erase my GenieGo, so someone mentioned 3 minutes. I tried it and that worked.

Not sure if that will solve your problems, but you mentioned 2-minute reset twice in your last post.


----------



## dualsub2006

The 2 minute reset has wiped mine each time that I've done it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dualsub2006

D* did get back to me, and all they said was the Android 4.4 and Windows 8 aren't supported OS versions. 

I got my iPad out running iOS 5 and MacBook running 10.6, both of which ARE supported, and got the same results. 

Instead of calling Case Management back I'm going to call and return it.


----------



## bones boy

Is the latest release (for HD DVRs not Genies) 0x79b? Because i just received this release and continuing to have programs from 2 of my 4 HR24 DVRs unavailable in the GenieGo app. In the newly updated DTV app the programs show up in Playlist but there is no download button (from the 2 affected DVRs). 

A 30 second button reset on the GenieGo makes missing programs from the affected 2 DVRs available for about 5 mins and then they disappear again. Unplugging the GenieGo for 5+ minutes has no effect. 

This sucks. Any ideas? Is there a different NR that is fixing some of your issues?


----------



## NR4P

Perhaps if you re-read my Post 65 above, and follow the suggestion in the last line, a number of folks will be able to help resolve the issue. There's a few folks here with lots of expertise. Some more than Directv folks on the phone.

Wordy descriptions and previous model designations leave a lot to guesswork but a drawing with part numbers make things very clear and easy to decipher.


----------



## The Merg

bones boy said:


> Is the latest release (for HD DVRs not Genies) 0x79b? Because i just received this release and continuing to have programs from 2 of my 4 HR24 DVRs unavailable in the GenieGo app. In the newly updated DTV app the programs show up in Playlist but there is no download button (from the 2 affected DVRs).
> 
> A 30 second button reset on the GenieGo makes missing programs from the affected 2 DVRs available for about 5 mins and then they disappear again. Unplugging the GenieGo for 5+ minutes has no effect.
> 
> This sucks. Any ideas? Is there a different NR that is fixing some of your issues?


I am still having that exact issue with my HR44-700. Hopefully a new software release (or an update to the DirecTV app) will resolve the issue.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

The Merg said:


> I am still having that exact issue with my HR44-700. Hopefully a new software release (or an update to the DirecTV app) will resolve the issue. - Merg Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


For those wondering, after updating my HR44 with a CE release this past weekend, the Genie now sees my HR44 without issue. So it does appear that a future release will resolve this issue with the HR44's not being seen by the GenieGo.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

I never had any issues with my HR44 seeing my GenieGo running the current NR


----------



## Laxguy

Awesome! </peds>


----------



## peds48

Laxguy said:


> Awesome! </peds>


not sure if you are being sarcastic or not...


----------



## Laxguy

peds48 said:


> not sure if you are being sarcastic or not...


Playful is the word I'd use.....


----------



## The Merg

peds48 said:


> I never had any issues with my HR44 seeing my GenieGo running the current NR


Well, I've now noticed that my HR34 is not able to see the GenieGo via OOH. When I pull up the DirecTV for iPad app, no shows from the HR34 are visible in the PlayList. The HR34 PlayList is also not seen on the iPhone app. I'll try a new software version for the HR34 next week. My HR24 is still showing up fine though and has never had an issue.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## NR4P

For those having GG intermittent playlist connections, over time I have found the following helps and solves things most of the time.

-Avoid using HR44 wireless as the internet bridge. Use wired connections. Supported DECA, CCKs, etc
-Try to avoid switches, repeaters extenders etc.
-If you must use a switch, put the GG and DECA internet connection to the same switch. Some cables going to one switch and another to the router will cause hiccups. 

The above won't solve the HR24-500 issues all the time but usually intermittent playlists or missing playlists are solved with all wired connections coming back to one common router as direct as possible.


----------



## curbside

sigh... I'm still having problems with this. My GenieGo can see both HR24s but only the playlist from one (HR24-500 not the 200)


----------



## Steveknj

Mine worked fine for about 3 weeks now I'm seeing the issues described here. I see one HR-21 consistently, I cannot see my HR-34, and I can see my other HR-21 intermittently. Hopefully over time this will all sort itself out, but the one time I actually needed to use this product since we are going away on vacation, it's not working. Tried pretty much everything mentioned in this thread


----------



## Hoffer

I'm having this problem with my GG1 and HR44. Thing worked fine for weeks since I got my HR44. Suddenly a couple days ago, I can't see any programs on my HR44. I tried power cycling the GG1. This weekend, I'll try power cycling my switch, HR44 and GG1.


----------



## theninny

Just started having this issue as well although not sure as to when.

I have power cycled everything, I think its a bug in the latest version of iPad app 3.0.2.

I have the older version on another iPad 2.6.5 and it sees both DVRs. (HR22-300 and HR34-700)

Another odd thing is the older version of the app sees the genie and its clients, while the new version sees them and then they disappear.


----------



## raromr

Now GG2 will no longer see my HR44. MRV and all else works fine. Others 24s are found. Reset all receivers. Reset GG2. Delete and reinstalled app. No go.


----------



## NR4P

I've seen it take up to 30 mins for GG2 to see all DVRs. Longer than GG1.
Let the system settle down for at least 30 mins.

And if you are using Android or iOS apps, kill the app completely so it has to start up from scratch. Sometimes the apps don't restore all network connections when running in the background.


----------



## raromr

Did all that but still have the issue.


----------



## peds48

raromr said:


> Now GG2 will no longer see my HR44. MRV and all else works fine. Others 24s are found. Reset all receivers. Reset GG2. Delete and reinstalled app. No go.


Call DirecTV® and request a receiver callback for the HR44


----------



## raromr

What is that?


----------

